# 20a required recepts



## KZ900 (Jun 5, 2013)

I need to verify my understanding of the required 20a branch circuits.

HO wired his own Kitchen. I'm fixing it.
Refrigerator has dedicated HR
Lights, Dishwasher, Garbage Disposal, Microwave, Range Hood, and Island and regular countertop recepts on 2 20a circuits.

Am I correct in thinking I just need to take the lights off the circuits to meet code?


----------



## BostonSparky (Jan 12, 2012)

KZ900 said:


> I need to verify my understanding of the required 20a branch circuits.
> 
> HO wired his own Kitchen. I'm fixing it.
> Refrigerator has dedicated HR
> ...


Are you really a journeyman electrician ????


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

KZ900 said:


> I need to verify my understanding of the required 20a branch circuits.
> 
> HO wired his own Kitchen. I'm fixing it.
> Refrigerator has dedicated HR
> ...


210.52 (B)(2)

(2) No Other Outlets. The two or more small-appliance branch circuits specified in 210.52(B)(1) shall have no other outlets.
Exception No. 1:  A receptacle installed solely for the electrical supply to and support of an electric clock in any of the rooms specified in 210.52(B)(1).
Exception No. 2:  Receptacles installed to provide power for supplemental equipment and lighting on gas-fired ranges, ovens, or counter-mounted cooking units.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

You are absolutely not correct whatsoever..


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

4SQUARE said:


> You are absolutely not correct whatsoever..


Nice first post.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

4SQUARE said:


> You are absolutely not correct whatsoever..


Who are you replying to.?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

4SQUARE said:


> You are absolutely not correct whatsoever..


A) Why don't you add a quote so we know who you are replying to?
B) Why not add a little info to your critical yet cryptic reply?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

BostonSparky said:


> Are you really a journeyman electrician ????


Sorry bud, I have to ask the same thing. 
Even a full on commercial guy would know exactly where to find this in the code book and get all the info you need in one shot.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Speedy Petey said:


> A) Why don't you add a quote so we know who you are replying to?
> B) Why not add a little info to your critical yet cryptic reply?


Apologies... It was not my intention to be cryptic or to say anything negative only honest.. Shouldn't have posted without knowing how to quote. I am on my phone and hadn't figured it out yet. --David


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

4SQUARE said:


> Apologies... It was not my intention to be cryptic or to say anything negative only honest.. Shouldn't have posted without knowing how to quote. I am on my phone and hadn't figured it out yet. --David


Don't mind the guard dogs. They tend to get a little cranky. 

Welcome aboard. Start a thread with an introduction and let everyone know who you are.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

4SQUARE said:


> Apologies... It was not my intention to be cryptic or to say anything negative only honest.. Shouldn't have posted without knowing how to quote. I am on my phone and hadn't figured it out yet. --David


Welcome aboard David..:thumbup:


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> Welcome aboard David..:thumbup:


Thank you.. First time caller long time listener.. Love this place


----------



## KZ900 (Jun 5, 2013)

BostonSparky said:


> Are you really a journeyman electrician ????


Not really, you'd be surprised at little you have to know to get a J-Card

I've been at this guy's house for almost 2 weeks making his electrical system work and legal. It is a freaking nightmare. Every room and it seems like every box has a problem, example, 4 gang switch box with no constant hot to feed the switch-lags (guy wants 10 switches in there). House is a log cabin.

I'm tired, HO has me stressed, I get to his kitchen and find a whole new fun project to do. I read 210.52 and another article to see what I have to do to make this legal. I don't understand what I need to do. I call some co-workers, told to make it work, and hide it because the inspector will never look. 

I don't want to be that guy.

I've asked my original question to multiple people, amazingly enough, no-one can tell me how to make this legal. I just hear make it work.

Fed up, I came home and asked you to do my thinking for me, I apologize.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, it is all in there, but you have to really read and understand it. 

Synopsis:
-Refrigerator - should be dedicated 15 or 20, does not have to though. Can be on a SABC, but again, shouldn't.
-Lights - 15 or 20A lighting circuit. NOT on with ANY kitchen receptacle circuits or appliances other than a standard range hood.
-Dishwasher & Garbage Disposal - Can share a 20A circuit, or each be on their own 15 or 20A circuit.
-Microwave - Countertop model can just plug into a SABC. Built-in or OTR must be dedicated. Typically 20A.
-Range Hood - See above. CANNOT be on a SABC
_-"Island and regular countertop recepts on 2 20a circuits"_ - Yes, along with other wall and counter receptacles in the pantry, DR, nook, and similar related areas. Obviously the more receptacles the more circuits you want then to be on.

*SABC = Small appliance branch circuit


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I will run a total of 5 circuits (not including) to a standard kitchen. Without knowing the exact specs and what is in the kitchen, its hard to say what exactly you will need.


----------



## KZ900 (Jun 5, 2013)

Speedy Petey said:


> Well, it is all in there, but you have to really read and understand it.
> 
> Synopsis:
> -Refrigerator - should be dedicated 15 or 20, does not have to though. Can be on a SABC, but again, shouldn't.
> ...


 
Thank You


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

BostonSparky said:


> Are you really a journeyman electrician ????




:no:


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Well, it is all in there, but you have to really read and understand it.
> 
> Synopsis:
> -Refrigerator - should be dedicated 15 or 20, does not have to though. Can be on a SABC, but again, shouldn't.
> ...


GREAT explanation Speedy!


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

icefalkon said:


> GREAT explanation Speedy!


It is.

While we could all read the code, having breakdowns like that to keep as notes really helps.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I wouldn't call it "great" (sorry Speedy)

It would have been great if he had mentioned that a cord/plug connected range hood required its own circuit.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

It's a start Deepone

sure, lotta if , ands & buts .....

and yeah, five HR's for the ave kitchen, more for those high enders with appliances no normal human would really need, even more with a gay interior decorator....:whistling2:

~CS~


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Deep Cover said:


> I wouldn't call it "great" (sorry Speedy)
> 
> It would have been great if he had mentioned that a cord/plug connected range hood required its own circuit.


I'm sorry. But failing to mention a cord connected range hood in the synopsis doesn't take away from its greatness (IMO)...that's nitpicking. The "range hood" rule can be ascertained by the student (OP) delving deeper and using Speedy's post as a guide. Again... Just my opinion.


----------



## dxco (Jun 21, 2011)

*WOW! An answer on the first page!*



Speedy Petey said:


> Well, it is all in there, but you have to really read and understand it.
> 
> Synopsis:
> -Refrigerator - should be dedicated 15 or 20, does not have to though. Can be on a SABC, but again, shouldn't.
> ...



I can't believe the thread starter got a detailed answer on the first page! Shouldn't there have been a bunch of arguing and bickering between people before somebody provided an intelligent answer?
Seriously -Speedy helped out the poster and helped him make the homeowner's kitchen a compliant & hopefully safer place. -DX


----------

